
How Junk Mail Is Helping to Prop Up the Postal Service (2011) - EndXA
https://stateimpact.npr.org/new-hampshire/2011/09/27/how-junk-mail-is-helping-to-prop-up-the-postal-service/
======
JohnFen
Considering that roughly 90% of the mail I receive goes directly from the
mailbox to the recycling bin, I think it's pretty obvious how important
physical spam has become.

